# Thoughts on Range Rovers



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

I’ve had Range Rovers on the brain for a few weeks now. I currently own a Subaru Outback and it’s easily the nicest car I’ve ever had. But it’s very utilitarian and I’m looking to upgrade to something a bit more luxurious. 

I’m an American living in Belgium and I will go back to the States eventually so I’d need a US-spec vehicle, which makes pre-owned a less than likely option. 

So I’m curious, in addition to the aforementioned new vs pre-owned, people’s experiences with Range Rover. I worry about cars in constant need of maintenance, or some sort of unforeseen shortfall in a car that isn’t immediately obvious. I’d also be interested primarily in a model that still has some practicality. I’ve been looking at the Evoque and the Sport models. As far as income, I’m a single 34 year old military officer with few money pits except watches, knives, guns, guitars... I guess I have a lot of money pits. I’d make it work though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Miller (Jan 31, 2019)

The new Range Rover Velar is out of this world!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Range Rovers are very nice and luxurious. A pleasure to drive. But I don't think I'd ever own one again. That said, I had a much older model and again, I did like it. But I knew it would be in the shop at least twice a year and had an awesome independent Land Rover mechanic close to me.

I had a friend who recently traded his in because his headlight assembly completely fell out while driving. 

I also have another friend who is a sizable independent dealer (maybe does 300 cars a month). He says he really tries not to sell a RR to his friends so he doesn't have to deal with the inevitable problems/gremlins.

All that said, I still think it's a really nice vehicle, and it doesn't mean you wouldn't wind up with a good example. I would however, only purchase new with full factory warranty - I would NOT want to own one of those out of warranty again.


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

If you buy one you will have recurring dreams of owning your Subaru again! If you must have something with more cachet buy a Lexus or a Porsche Macan turbo.


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Range Rovers are very aesthetically pleasing, and they drive nicely. Very smooth, very powerful. With that being said, I wouldn’t own one out of warranty. Maintenance costs and repairs will be much more costly than your Subaru. If you buy one, I’d be prepared up front to plan on trading it in when the warranty expires, knowing you’ll take a significant depreciation hit. The problem is, that $80,000 Range Rover will one day be worth $10,000, but the replacement parts will still be comparatively priced as if it were still an $80,000 SUV. But with that being said, drive what makes you happy, and if depreciation isn’t a concern, then don’t worry about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

14060 said:


> If you buy one you will have recurring dreams of owning your Subaru again! If you must have something with more cachet buy a Lexus or a Porsche Macan turbo.


I agree, a Lexus GX460 or an LX570 would be great options. Reliable, and very comfortable. I've owned both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Get it in a color your mechanic likes

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

I remember a few years ago, I read an article on jalopnik or some other site where the author bought a Range Rover from Carmax. He specifically bought it from Carmax because of the Carmax extended warranty you can buy. It was the first time he has ever bought an extended warranty on a car. IIRC, the warranty had paid for itself, and then some, before it was halfway done with major stuff he had to get fixed.

One data point, sure. But I've heard lots of other stories from RR owners who love the car, hate the frequency and cost of maintenance.

As others have said, may be fine to try it out, but may also be best to make sure you don't own it one the warranty is over.

Edit: https://jalopnik.com/my-range-rover-s-carmax-warranty-is-now-half-over-and-i-1733772237

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

My Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland has at least as many bells & whistles as a Range Rover. It's 11 years old and the only thing that quit working is the satellite radio (won't pick up a signal). I don't use it so I don't miss it.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I grew up with Range Rovers starting with the classic. My parents have had every model sold in the US. When I say "Range Rover" I mean Range Rover, not Range Rover Sport, not Range Rover Evoque, not Range Rover Velar. Here are my thoughts on them. 

Range Rover Classic...really an awesome car. They are not safe in an accident and can roll BUT they a fun to drive, not powerful, but comfortable. The view out is the best of all Range Rovers. The early 90s County LWBs were really nice, my mom had a navy blue one with tan leather interior. Height adjustable air suspension (expensive to repair), crappy Buick 4.2 liter V8 and 4 speed automatic. If they were safe I would own one.

Range Rover P38...I love this one too but, they were a nightmare for everyone I know who owned one. My fathers caught fire while he was driving it among other issue. These look great, still utilitarian outside but luxurious inside. Really thick steering wheel. Nice leather. Nicer to drive but still sluggish with a 4.6 liter V8. Lots of electrical issues unfortunately and expensive adjustable air suspension. Earlier models used Lucas, later ones used Bosch engine management, all were bad but the later models were maybe marginally more reliable. 

Range Rover L322...2002-2006 models had BMW V8s and electrical systems. These tended to have more problems than the later Jaguar/Ford models. I had a new 2007 HSE and it was a terrific car for me. Very reliable and well made. My father had a 2010 model which was the third revamp...so more updated everything. Both were great reliable cars.

Range Rover L405...My father has one of these as well. We both think the L405 is a pretty small improvement over the L322. They drive about the same. The controls are more digital but other than that there aren't a huge amount of improvements.

Overall, I am a huge Range Rover fan. They are probably the most comfortable and easy to use cars on the market. I have driven plenty of S-Classes and I always prefer the Range Rover. When it comes to electronics the Range Rover is usually 1-2 generations behind what the Germans are offering and their tech tends to not work as well...that is the biggest downside. The Mercedes G500 was the Range Rover's only competition for years. I had a G500 and they are miles apart in comfort.

I think they made the outside of the L322 and L405 models too nice, the wheels are too big. Who wants to take a $100k with chrome and high-end metallic paint and ultra thin side wall tires offroad?....these cars are really stupid in this sense, but they are so effortless it is hard not to love them. 

The other thing to consider is resale value. I would only every buy a Range Rover second hand or do a new one as a lease. The minute you drive one off the lot you lose $25k. Even though the Range Rover has been an excellent car for the last 15 years it still has a reputation for bad reliability and that hurts these cars more than other similarly priced vehicles.

I should mention I come from a Land Cruiser family too. Haven't experienced every model but we have had FJ40, FZJ80 (Toyota and Lexus models), J100 (Toyota and Lexus models), and J200. Land Cruisers are great too, totally different personality though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brother had his and hers RRs. Had them both flat bedded to the dealer when they both went TU. Replaced one with a Cayenne and the other with a Lexus. 

Relatives in Quebec had an old RR given to them, inherited. I could see daylight thru the door seams. Rust bucket. They gave it to the mechanic. 

Do yourself a favor and get something else, anything else, like a Grand Cherokee, Armada, Land Cruiser, RX, LX, Ascent, anything.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Range Rovers are fantastic cars .... when they work! Electrical gremlins are a pain. If you’re buying one just be prepared for ongoing and frequent maintenance bills. You could get lucky and find one which works well but these are few and far between. 

As someone said, If you want something that’s hassle free and luxurious get a Lexus NX/RX or the Porsche Mecan


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

I know a number of people who have or had them.

All think the cars are beautiful and classy, but I don't think anyone calls them hassle-free. Only those expensing it through their business, or those that bought the prepaid maintenance plan upfront continue to be bullish on the experience. 
Make sure the dealer/service is conveniently located for you. I'd have reservations about buying one overseas then bringing it to the US.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

The modern ones really aren't bad. Better than most experiences with MBUSA Gelandewagens.


----------



## Royal68 (Dec 1, 2018)

Like a lot of people have mentioned before RRs are great looking SUVs but come with their fair share of problems. Mainly fussy electronics from what I hear. My dad has a Jaguar XJ which has no major issues but a few minor annoyances mainly some extra wind noise at high speeds and sometimes fussy screen. (For anyone who’s wondering what this has to do with a RR bother RR and Jaguar are owned by the same company) in all honestly it comes down to each individual car. People say how Maserati’s are horrible cars and are in the stops half of the time although we do see and hear cases like that my buddy’s 2014 Ghibli has no issues in his almost 5 years of ownership (minus one dead battery)


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

My brother aways wanted a Range Rover even though his friend had a lot of troubles with the same (dealer had to take it back and return the money under the consumer protection laws). After two years he traded it in for a Subaru Outback... RR was simply sitting too much at the mechanic's to be a useful family car. Some relatively simple problems took half a year to fix.

If you want quality and luxury get a Porsche Cayenne or Macan, if you want solid reliability get a Land Cruiser J200 or Prado J150. Those are always at the top of the reliability ratings, while RR is at the bottom. I have been driving my J150 for 8 years now and it still feels like a new car to me. Everybody in the family just loves it.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I would strongly suggest reading the reliability reports compiled by Consumer Reports each year, based on problems reported BY owners of various vehicles. You will respect your Subaru a great deal more, and the Range Rover a great deal less after reading these.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I love RR but would never own one


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

GMT-man said:


> My brother aways wanted a Range Rover even though his friend had a lot of troubles with the same (dealer had to take it back and return the money under the consumer protection laws). After two years he traded it in for a Subaru Outback... RR was simply sitting too much at the mechanic's to be a useful family car. Some relatively simple problems took half a year to fix.
> 
> If you want quality and luxury get a Porsche Cayenne or Macan, if you want solid reliability get a Land Cruiser J200 or Prado J150. Those are always at the top of the reliability ratings, while RR is at the bottom. I have been driving my J150 for 8 years now and it still feels like a new car to me. Everybody in the family just loves it.


Half a year to fix what? Was his mechanic making the parts himself? Land Rover parts don't take half a year to get.


----------



## nomking77 (Nov 24, 2018)

i have endless love for Range Rover


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful garbage.

I was really wanted a 2019 land rover discovery, but after reading up on them I would not be able to tolerate the potential issues. Ended up getting jeep grand cherokee srt and have no regrets. Definitely not as elegant, but I also have no regrets. Horsepower can make up for a lot! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Range Rovers are nice, but they often break down and cost shed loads to maintain - I owned one, and a Discovery II also (at the same time). At the same time I had these two Rover products, I owned two Toyota Land Cruisers. I dumped the Rovers and still have one of the Land Cruisers - years later (sold the other at half a million miles, still running strong). The Toyota Land Cruiser is an extremely reliable vehicle - I would avoid Rovers unless you have money to burn and don't mind constant dealer loaners while yours is in the shop.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

I suggest giving the new X5 a look or wait until the fall when the new X6 is released.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

They have gotten a lot better than the Disco II days. Actually, the Disco I was more reliable than the II, didn't have the cooling problems the IIs did. The Series I models did and were pretty badly made. Believe it or not the Series I Disco, rebadged as the Honda Crossroad, was the predecessor of the Honda CRV. 

Land Rovers are great cars but you got to want one. There is no real competition for the modern Range Rover; it is a thoroughbred. The TLC would be the closest thing but they aren't as luxurious or near as nice to drive. They sell 5x as many Range Rovers (the real one) as they do the TLC in the USA.


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

I'm not sure where your Discovery info comes from, but my Disco II never had any issues - and my Range Rover had plenty, including having to make it home once in 'limp mode' when the alternator decided to crap out for no apparent reason. Replaced alternator, radiator, and many other things on the Range Rover, and only basic stuff done to the DII. Range Rovers are thorough alright - thoroughly unreliable.


----------



## GMT-man (Dec 1, 2017)

Rivarama said:


> Half a year to fix what? Was his mechanic making the parts himself? Land Rover parts don't take half a year to get.


It was something to do with the transmission. Nobody in the RR shop could find out what was wrong with it, the car could be driven, though. Finally some random independent mechanic told him what needed to be done and the problem was fixed. Waiting for a solution and driving a slightly malfunctioning car took 1/2 years.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

TKiteCD said:


> I'm not sure where your Discovery info comes from, but my Disco II never had any issues - and my Range Rover had plenty, including having to make it home once in 'limp mode' when the alternator decided to crap out for no apparent reason. Replaced alternator, radiator, and many other things on the Range Rover, and only basic stuff done to the DII. Range Rovers are thorough alright - thoroughly unreliable.


I have never owned a Disco but my good friend is Land Rover dealer. About a decade or so I wanted one of the late model Series IIs as a toy because they were dirt cheap and of course they look great and are fun to drive. He wouldn't sell me one. Back then he wholesaled any Disco II he got in on trade.

If you had a P38 Range Rover, you basically got one of the most unreliable models Land Rover ever made.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

GMT-man said:


> It was something to do with the transmission. Nobody in the RR shop could find out what was wrong with it, the car could be driven, though. Finally some random independent mechanic told him what needed to be done and the problem was fixed. Waiting for a solution and driving a slightly malfunctioning car took 1/2 years.


Sounds like his local shop had badly trained technicians.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I currently have a Grand Cherokee, and while I certainly do like Range Rovers, I just don't ever see myself pulling the trigger on one over the other options out there. Even if I were in the market for one of the high performance versions of an SUV (which I'm currently not), I think I would go with the Hellcat powered (700 HP!) Grand Cherokee.

Honestly, I'll think be taking a strong look at the Volvo XC90 when it comes time for my next SUV purchase.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

If you want a fast SUV, a Range Rover is a terrible choice. 

I like XC90s, they have always looked great. They used to make ones with a very nice Yamaha V8 (they did outboards with the same engine, $30k each). The new Volvo range is all 4 cylinders, with the top models both turbocharged and supercharged and with an electric motor. 400 HP out of a inline 4 is...interesting but not exactly luxurious, or even nice.


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

Totally overrated and far too common.


----------



## Gazelle83 (Oct 27, 2018)

I'd recommend the Volvo V60 as an alternative to a Range. I love mine, awesome car. If you really want a Range/Landy I'd go for the Discovery Sport if i were spending my own money.


----------



## Gazelle83 (Oct 27, 2018)

Meant to write XC60 above (although my Dad did have a V60 a couple of years ago and that was immense also!)


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

Range Rovers are absolute JUNK! If you buy one, you’ll regret it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Depends on what you're gonna do with it. I've had my Jeeps to the arctic ocean and to the deserts in the southwest. Range Rovers are nice but I have heard stories about the interiors falling apart. May be fine for housewives going to Costco but for me, there's no Costcos where I go.


----------



## TimeEgg (Nov 9, 2015)

My take on these things are unless you're seriously going to use the offroad functionality (like you live up a track by a river that floods a lot), you're far better off with the Jaguars.

Better handling due to lower centre of mass, Better performance due to lower weight, Somewhat less shocking fuel economy due to better aerodynamics, and if anything they're better mechanically because they don't have such complicated 4wd systems.

My dad's mid 2000s Jag has given him no real trouble since he bought it used 2011. It's been a fantastic car, but his bosses newer range rovers... Cooked Turbos, A few dead DSG boxes, the list goes on, but I guess all those things are in pretty much every newer car. That ZF 8 speed has found its way into everything.


----------



## danxgerous (Nov 5, 2008)

So my wife drives a Land Rover Discovery... and she simply wanted it for how it looks. We have never once used the off-road capabilities and for our usage, it's no more than a luxury SUV. That being said, I think there are far better luxury SUVs on the market. The interior is nice enough, but I find the user interface extremely clunky and poorly designed. Definitely won't keep this car after this lease ends.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

NativeTxn said:


> I remember a few years ago, I read an article on jalopnik or some other site where the author bought a Range Rover from Carmax. He specifically bought it from Carmax because of the Carmax extended warranty you can buy. It was the first time he has ever bought an extended warranty on a car. IIRC, the warranty had paid for itself, and then some, before it was halfway done with major stuff he had to get fixed.
> 
> One data point, sure. But I've heard lots of other stories from RR owners who love the car, hate the frequency and cost of maintenance.
> 
> ...


The rest of the story is here: https://www.autotrader.com/car-news/video-heres-final-update-my-range-rover-carmax-war-281474979901455

Bottom Line Up Front: "In the end, that payout, combined with all the others, means that CarMax paid $21,276 in warranty claims on my Range Rover. I purchased the Range Rover for $26,998, and I paid $3,699 for the warranty, so the overall cost of the warranty claims nearly exceeded the value of the vehicle. It's truly impressive that we got this far."

Don't get me wrong I'm a huge Rover fan, I drive a turbo-diesel Defender 110 every day, and I bleed Rover Green, but the new RR's are a hot mess in a cracked bowl. Their electrical systems are a nightmare (Lucas, the Crown Prince of Darkness), the air suspensions are great when they work (they never work for long), and their depreciation curve is steeper than the white cliffs of Dover. Do yourself a favor and get a US spec Jeep through AAFES Car Sales...you'll thank me later.


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> (Lucas, the *Clown *Prince of Darkness),


 fixed that 

Seriously - ask grain farmers in Western Australia or oil guys in Uzbekistan what they think about Range Rovers. Everyone has heard the old outback proverb about going into the bush in a RR.

If you want more luxury do as virtually everyone on here says - find something except a Range Rover. Cayenne, X5, Lexus.....


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> I grew up with Range Rovers starting with the classic. My parents have had every model sold in the US. When I say "Range Rover" I mean Range Rover, not Range Rover Sport, not Range Rover Evoque, not Range Rover Velar. Here are my thoughts on them.
> 
> Range Rover Classic...really an awesome car. They are not safe in an accident and can roll BUT they a fun to drive, not powerful, but comfortable. The view out is the best of all Range Rovers. The early 90s County LWBs were really nice, my mom had a navy blue one with tan leather interior. Height adjustable air suspension (expensive to repair), crappy Buick 4.2 liter V8 and 4 speed automatic. If they were safe I would own one.
> 
> ...


I've been driving Jeeps for years (currently on my 5th Wrangler but also have had a couple Grand Cherokees and Grand Wagoneers as well) but decided to give an older Land Rover (1993 County LWB) a try a while back. When I bought it in 2000, it already had a ton of miles on it and was showing its age but I'm sort of mechanically inclined and planned to use this as a "fun"weekend vehicle for helping out on my dad's farm and camping and exploring. It was by far the most comfortable SUV I've ever ridden in - it blew the Grand Wagoneers out of the water in terms of comfort and space and I'd still rank the ride comfort up there with the modern Grand Cherokees... of course, having driven Wranglers for the past 20 years as my daily drivers, anything probably feels luxurious!

After about 6 months though, any electrical thing that could go wrong would go wrong and those types of problems were beyond my capabilities to fix and it began taking up too much time and money. It was also woefully underpowered and absolutely guzzled fuel. I ended up parting ways with it.

All that said, I see an older Classic LWB from the same time frame in the Starbucks parking lot near my house every once in a while and it sort of makes me want to get another! If I had more time (and space for a toy that large) there are definitely a few older Land Rovers and Range Rovers that would be on my want list.


----------



## abd26 (Apr 15, 2011)

I just sold my 2012 Rover for a new Audi A6 Quattro 3.0 Super, and I’ve not looked back. Rover styling is awesome. Wife and kids loved it. But I thought it was going to break down on me at any time. It had random electrical gremlins and stupid stuff broke on me all the time (AC vents, plastic exterior pillar, DVD).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

With my experience with the Jaguar Land Rover group I would never buy used. I would lease or not bother. Love their vehicles, hate the repair headaches.


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

I've bought 4 Land Rovers used. One LR3 and 3 Range Rover Sports. One of my RRS was totaled. Another was stolen (my fault left keys in...) and the third I'm driving noe. I've never had any mechanical problems with any of them. Love em' 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't buy a RR.


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

I bought a 2014 Range Rover with less than 40k miles because it was always my wife’s dream car. We purchased the vehicle from Carmax because of the warranty outlined in the jalopnik article referenced in this thread. I noticed one of the 5 parking cameras didn’t work, so I took it back to Carmax for them to look at it. They ended up sending it to a Range Rover dealership to replace the camera. It still didn’t work. After another week in the shop they discovered a rat had made a nest in one of the skid guards and chewed through some wires. The dealership quote was about 40 hours to do the job of replacing the entire wiring harness and $14k to complete the work. Luckily Carmax offered to either do the work in house or buy back the vehicle. 

We took the second option and ended up purchasing a 2015 Range Rover will less than 40k miles. Carmax didn’t do a good job in expecting this vehicle either because a bolt for one of the rear brake calipers was miss. Dealership charged $500 for the bolt and to put it on. Carmax footed the bill for this repair. We kept getting suspension fault warnings and the dealership ended up replacing an air compressor under factory warranty. 

During the winter last year we had someone take a turn too fast and they bumped off of our driver side door. Total repair cost for a large dent in a single door came out to about $8k. We’ve been extremely lucky (knock on wood) that all of these repairs have been covered by others. As others have said I would not want to own this car out of warranty. Repair costs can escalate quickly with a Range Rover. 

With all that said, it is a very nice car in terms of driving and quality of materials used on the interior. However, I’m hoping my wife is over the Range Rover and will be wanting to purchase from a different manufacturer when we move on from this car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hobefabu (Apr 18, 2009)

I have never owned a Range Rover but I have owned 2 Land Rover Discoveries and I can attest to the power and the Range Rover drives smoother than the Land Rover. The earlier post saying about the mechanical issues are spot on ans if you purchase one your mechanic will become your BFF or until you get rid of it.


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

As a Brit it’s a brand that is about as British as it gets and a common sight on our roads. My advice if you are going to buy one is to make sure you have at least £1k a year set aside for all the additional failures they encounter. Beautiful cars but hideously unreliable lol. I would never buy one personally. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vchau76 (May 26, 2011)

I am not sure if most people’s replies are based on personal experience or based on what they have read about the brand from media outlets. I lease a 2017 Range Rover Sport TD6 (brand new when I signed the lease) and am going on the 2nd year. Prior to the RRS, I owned a Volvo XC90, Jeep Grand Cherokee, and BMX X5. Out of all of them, the RRS is my favorite with the X5 a close second. The Jeep was utter garbage and does not even come close to driver enjoyment or luxury. There is a reason there are so many of them and they are priced so low. The XC90 was a complete money pit, however, it was used so that may have contributed to all the maintenance cost. Back to the RRS. Does it have issues? Yes. Are they mechanical? No. I have had no issues during my time so far that has required it to go back to the dealer. The main issue I have experienced with the truck is the electronics. It is spotty in terms of initially connecting to different phones and I will get the occasional dash warning that something is faulty when it is not. I have learned to live with both. As for driving experience, nothing compares that I have driven. The truck feels solid but agile. The interior is very luxurious and the controls are not overwhelming. It does not take long to familiarize yourself with the layout. I got the RRS as a daily driver and as a tow vehicle for my race car and it has not disappointed in either category. If you asked me if I would ever buy one, the answer is NO. Will I get a newer model next year when my lease expires? Absolutely. Regardless of the issues I mentioned, the experience of driving one is worth it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

jake_2m said:


> I've had Range Rovers on the brain for a few weeks now. I currently own a Subaru Outback and it's easily the nicest car I've ever had. But it's very utilitarian and I'm looking to upgrade to something a bit more luxurious.
> 
> I'm an American living in Belgium and I will go back to the States eventually so I'd need a US-spec vehicle, which makes pre-owned a less than likely option.
> 
> ...


I know this is a late response, but if you're still mulling it over - don't do it. Land Rover products are the most poorly assembled, unreliable heaps of junk I've ever had the misfortune to drive and/or buy.

Don't get me wrong, the idea of each vehicle is great. The day you buy them, they look at feel and drive awesome, but it doesn't take long at all for life to catch up with them and ruin them.

I've had three Land Rover cars, every single one of them broke down so severely that they had to be replaced. That's a 100% failure rate for me.

Errors included -

Dashboard installed off centre
Onboard computer screen misaligned
Boot - misaligned
Seat trim stitched unevenly
Gearbox reset during driving
Rattle and knocking from door pillars
Rattle and knocking from engine under acceleration
Slow on-board computer
Onboard computer reset

Not to mention more rattles than the baby room at a nursery and there just what I can remember.

The dealer who sold me the cars were ok, other network dealers were terrible.

I now drive a BMW X5 which is no worse to drive and while,it hasn't been fault free, nothing has been terminal. I've also had long term use of a Mercedes GLE in recent times and particularly enjoyed that also.

I'd choose anything over Land Rover. At the price, the quality is unforgivable.


----------



## Blancareeman (Sep 22, 2019)

You're the great one.


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

There's going to be a lot of opinions whenever you ask car questions. There are folks that gravitate towards certain brands and can overlook even more serious issues. Or an excited new owner that has yet to gain the full perspective that comes with years of ownership. 

The bottom line is, RR residual values are poor and the brand ranks near the bottom for reliability (check Carfax or other sources). Is RR a good looking SUV with very luxurious features? Yes, I too was very impressed during an extended test drive. But there are other cars to consider in the segment. My advise is test drive what you can get your hands on, and then arm yourself with information before making a decision.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

My apologies if this joke has been told already as I did not peruse every post.

Why do the English drink their beer warm? Because all of the refrigerator repairmen were former RR engineers.


----------



## hobby5253 (Aug 9, 2018)

jake_2m said:


> I've had Range Rovers on the brain for a few weeks now. I currently own a Subaru Outback and it's easily the nicest car I've ever had. But it's very utilitarian and I'm looking to upgrade to something a bit more luxurious.
> 
> I'm an American living in Belgium and I will go back to the States eventually so I'd need a US-spec vehicle, which makes pre-owned a less than likely option.
> 
> ...


We have an outback, kept it even when we had an option to trade it in and keep the X5. It's so practically sound and serves us well in our winter snow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler (Jan 26, 2019)

I have a 2018 Range Rover. It’s a nice truck, but the tech is a little to clunky for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian (May 4, 2019)

They're nice, but they're not that reliable, my parents test drove one when i was young and it was a lovely car inside, but we didn't buy it, because so many parts had failed, even the rear windows wouldn't work anymore.

I prefer mitsubishi pajero.


----------



## nicholascanada (Jan 12, 2009)

Way too much money for such bad reliability. Get a Porsche.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Owned by Tata and the Chinese and bought for status. I laugh when i see these luxury Jags and Range Rovers. There were protests around quality you know. They are not the British company most think they are. 

Buy a Honda or a Toyota and put 300k on the clock haha.


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)

Beautiful solid cars the range rover however my issue is the cost of maintenance and i have had some reviews that they break down easily I wouldn't want to be spending that much on a Range i would consider a Lexus.


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

ranges are money pits!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Javyy said:


> Beautiful solid cars the range rover however my issue is the cost of maintenance and i have had some reviews that they break down easily I wouldn't want to be spending that much on a Range i would consider a Lexus.


Slight contraindication there, they can't be solid when they have high and frequent maintenance costs. I would opt for the BMW X5 instead


----------



## Beastlytaco (Aug 4, 2019)

If you want an over engineered car that is extremely expensive to repair by all means! I’d rather buy a vintage Land cruiser and call it a day


----------



## dayman-v-nightman (Jun 12, 2019)

A lot of landrover hate in this thread haha, but I like them. Yes they guzzle gas and yes they are difficult to park and expensive to repair but for an all round 4wd utility vehicle you can't better


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

I've owned 3. Run, don't walk away from them. Get a Land Cruiser.


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

SequoiaMan said:


> I've owned 3. Run, don't walk away from them. Get a Land Cruiser.


The quote that summarizes it all: "If you want to go out into the wild take a Range Rover. If you want to come back, take a Land Cruiser"

What this man said. Run. Or prepare to get to know your mechanic very well.


----------



## mskhour (Feb 16, 2019)

My dad in Russia always said that anytime he drove his ranger over it was either to or from the service garage/mechanic

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

I have a car broker license and have driven many cars. RR are stout, majestic vehicles. Very comfortable and you instantly feel like a ..... when you sit in one. I would NEVER buy one, but would lease one. To $$$ to repair out of warranty and they stink in resale. They get kicked in the gut in the depreciation dept.


----------



## Seagull19 (Nov 26, 2019)

Go for something a bit more understand instead like an F Type or old defender


----------



## forsakenfury (Oct 3, 2019)

They're pretty cool. Not really a big SUV guy but I'd make an exception for a EVO


----------



## forsakenfury (Oct 3, 2019)

They're pretty cool. Not really a big SUV guy but I'd make an exception for a EVO


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Get a vintage Land Rover, good for at least another half century...









They drive anywhere

















( These cars are really put up there I don't know for what purpose - on the way from UAE to Oman )


----------



## RCL (Feb 17, 2014)

I think Range Rovers are great cars and if you are in the financial position to comfortable afford lease payments, then I'd highly recommend doing so because they're nice to drive and own. They depreciate poor and are unreliable to it's a car I'd want to be out of after 3-4 years though so leases are perfect for them.

In terms of getting bang for your buck, I think Mercedes or Audi models are much better cars to buy used if what you're looking for is VALUE. Buying a gently used luxury car, right off lease, you can get these things for killer deals and they're generally pretty reliable.


----------



## Rearmount (Sep 5, 2015)

If I had the funds to maintain one, I wouldn't mind driving one. They're bold and make a statement. I never understood folks who were touting modern ones for expedition use-- if I'm spending that much money on a vehicle, you can bet it's gonna be a pavement queen! Give me a Tacoma to take off-roading anyday.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Your mechanic will love it! Stay away unless you like making the mechanic rich.


----------



## Mountaineer (Dec 16, 2007)

Range Rovers are mechanically garbage. No question about it. They look great. They are very nice when they are running. But their engineering is pure ..... This isn't opinion at all. I would say unless you are extremely wealthy with a couple extra cars to drive while the RR is in the shop, I'd look at another brand.

By the way, one of the funniest things I see lately is in California parking lots seeing 30-50% of the vehicles parked there being black RRs.


----------



## alex911s (Oct 6, 2011)

I drive a Cayenne Turbo now for daily but i had an 08 Sport HSE never had issues with it.. i sold it has 98k miles...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

alex911s said:


> I drive a Cayenne Turbo now for daily but i had an 08 Sport HSE never had issues with it.. i sold it has 98k miles...


Wow, talk about opposite ends of the car spectrum. Can't imagine two more different SUVs.

The absolute worst and one of the best.


----------



## alex911s (Oct 6, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Wow, talk about opposite ends of the car spectrum. Can't imagine two more different SUVs.
> 
> The absolute worst and one of the best.


I'm actually always Porsche it's my 3rd Cayenne I ventured to RRS HSE during that time thinking I would hate it ... really love the car , love the feel the presence , comfort sitting position... and not having to pay every option was great too .. during that time auto headlight and park assist is not standard on cayennes ... hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

alex911s said:


> I'm actually always Porsche it's my 3rd Cayenne I ventured to RRS HSE during that time thinking I would hate it ... really love the car , love the feel the presence , comfort sitting position... and not having to pay every option was great too .. during that time auto headlight and park assist is not standard on cayennes ... hahaha


A relative recently brought home a new Cayenne and his wife immediately adopted it, ordering him to trade in her nearly new Audi Q5 on another Cayenne for hisself. He did as ordered.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

The best times for Rovers were BMW ownership times. And yes, they are comfortable and pleasure to be in the driver's seat. And they are more reliable than Land Rovers. Don't ask how I know :-D


----------



## six4watchguy (Feb 12, 2020)

My favorite thing is when I hear someone say they want a used one thats more than 6 years old. Go for it just make sure to have an extra 5k laying around just in case.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I think a question like this that the OP asked on a Watch Forum is hilarious. Buy the vehicle you want and like. Now, back to Watches you should buy??? Vance.


----------



## spectre6000 (Feb 26, 2020)

When I think of Range Rovers, I think of the guy I worked for at the start of my career who drove one, as did his wife. He was lucky, but not bright. Very much a nouveau riche follower married to the most stereotypical gold digger you can imagine (no part of her was genuine or original inside or out). He drove the top of the line Range Rover signature something something. She had a white Range Rover (I don't recall the trim) that they traded in every few years because it kept breaking down, and she'd complain about it until he replaced it with the exact same thing as if she thought it would somehow be better. One time, I dropped him off at the airport for a business trip (drove his car). When he got back, he asked me to pick him up in his car. I thought for cost of gas reasons and didn't mind driving it. When I went to pick him up though, the RR wouldn't start, so I picked him up in my '62 VW bus. He was _LIVID_ when I rolled up to the airport... because he didn't want to be seen in a VW bus! When I explained that my "sh.tty old bus" started and his fancy Range Rover was dead in the parking lot, he shut up, but colors were shown. Dumb fake people chasing dumb fake things. I haven't checked in on them in a while, but they got divorced, she took him for everything, and I'm sure they're both out of money by now. I think of Range Rovers as the automotive equivalent of a sh.tty designer handbag. People with undeserved money want to be seen with them because they think that's what people with money are supposed to do, but they are junk that just falls apart. If you're after an expensive disposable rolling handbag, a Range Rover is the way to go. If you want a nice car, there are many many better options.

I'm a car guy, and I spent several years playing cars. I'd average about 6 months ownership, have my fun, move onto something new and exciting, and make a few bucks in the process. It's nice when your expensive hobbies pay you (now if I can just figure out how to do this with watches...). If you want a capable SUV-proper that's also reliable and not saddled with marque chauvinism, the American manufacturers have been polishing their truck making chops for decades, and no one really matches them. Jeep has come a long way on quality since the Fiat merger. I'm a fan of GM from a long term ownership perspective (though build quality is not always their strong suit). I wouldn't touch a Ford, but I've been burned.

If you're after the fashionable "SUV" tall wagon, Porsches are generally very good quality, and Mercedes often are as well if you know which ones to buy with what options. I definitely liked my BMW, but wouldn't call it quite the same level of build quality. Every manufacturer is all in on tall wagon "SUV"s now, and most have upper level trims that are "luxurious" in the same manner and degree as Range Rover where it counts (I put zero value in brand cachet, and consider Range Rover to be in the negative here anyway).


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m always in the market for the right RR Sport SVR. But only looking at ones with warranty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theFOXza (Apr 15, 2020)

Wasn’t Land Rover bought by that Indian Car manufacture? ...Tata or something?


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

I found myself disappointed by every LR/RR I’ve been in except the top trim SVR Autobiography Range Rover, but IIRC that’s also a $200k+ vehicle so not sure if it’s worth it. I don’t know, they just seemed to be overpriced and nothing more than status symbols (no real substance to me). Full size normal range rovers have very bland interiors and the RR Sport feels cheap inside for the price (not so comfy seats and a horrid sound system). So essentially you’re looking at an (IMO) overpriced car with sub-standard interiors and dodgy reliability. Only you can decide if all that is worth the coolness of owning and driving a Range Rover, because the exterior design is really cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Get a Toyota Land Cruiser or the Lexus version. All day. Every day. Smile and wave as you drive by that Range Rover by the side of the trail.


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'd go Land Cruiser, or if available, Jeep Grand Cherokee. RRs' are great...until they inevitably go to the shop. It's like owning a very high end sports car or specialized muscle car: great, but when they need anything, be prepared to wait on the next Rolex...sometimes even the next trip to McDonalds!


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

theFOXza said:


> Wasn't Land Rover bought by that Indian Car manufacture? ...Tata or something?


Correct! TATA has allowed both Jaguar & LR to operate mostly on their own with minimal interference. Both companies know their business well & it was smart move on TATA's part...


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

they are beautiful but don't have one without a warranty!


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

cowboyjack said:


> Get a Toyota Land Cruiser or the Lexus version. All day. Every day. Smile and wave as you drive by that Range Rover by the side of the trail.


Would you go Lexus version or Infiniti QX80? Me and the wife are trying to decide now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

G63 > Range Rover


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

Range Rovers are cars you lease not own. Check out Doug demuros early videos about his on YouTube.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JD10 said:


> Would you go Lexus version or Infiniti QX80? Me and the wife are trying to decide now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my Infiniti FX45 (one of the best V8s of it's time and real sport suspension) in the family and love it. It is not a large SUV though as it is small with the emphasis on sport. It's been reliable for many years with no issues.
Having said that, I'd go the LX570 over the QX80 and I'd go Toyota LC (and esp. Heritage Edition) over the LX570.


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> I have my Infiniti FX45 (one of the best V8s of it's time and real sport suspension) in the family and love it. It is not a large SUV though as it is small with the emphasis on sport. It's been reliable for many years with no issues.
> Having said that, I'd go the LX570 over the QX80 and I'd go Toyota LC (and esp. Heritage Edition) over the LX570.


Thanks for your feedback. We decided to go with the LX570 a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Good call. I am sure you will love it.


----------



## hrant (Jun 21, 2015)

Not a fan of Range Rovers - it comes across a pretentious. LX570 is clearly the better choice.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

My girlfriend has a Range Rover. It is a very comfortable vehicle to ride in, but it does some have issues with the touchscreen/blue tooth. If you don't mind the price tag it is a very nice car.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

RR is a nice car, but I will never have one.


----------



## drlagares (Jul 13, 2020)

Rides much better than the G63 imo


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

jake_2m said:


> I've had Range Rovers on the brain for a few weeks now. I currently own a Subaru Outback and it's easily the nicest car I've ever had. But it's very utilitarian and I'm looking to upgrade to something a bit more luxurious.
> 
> I'm an American living in Belgium and I will go back to the States eventually so I'd need a US-spec vehicle, which makes pre-owned a less than likely option.
> 
> ...


I've owned two cars made by Land Rover and driven several others as hire cars or courtesy cars.

All of them, though their specifications may have differed, they may have been different models across different years - but all of them had something go wrong with them.

From something easy like a rattle seat, to something annoying like a rattle under acceleration to something more problematic, like a gearbox that wouldn't select a gear in traffic.

In theory, all of their cars should be out of this world good. In practice, the build quality in my experience has been dreadful, they've all been Friday afternoon cars. Both cars I owned I rejected for the sheer quantity of faults and when I got out of the second, I went to another marque.

Dealer support was patchy too. The dealer I bought the car from was good, every other dealer was terrible. Quality of service, wait times and sheer lack of success at fixing the damn cars.

It seems like hyperbole to say that Land Rovers are appallingly constricted garden sheds with nice chairs in them, but if I wanted a car for me and if I needed to get where I was going on any of the journeys I planned to take in that car, I'd buy absolutely anything other than a Land Rover product.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I had a friend who was a well known automobile journalist who decided to get a Range Rover back around 2005-6 and had written glowingly about how Range Rovers were now solid reliable vehicles. In mid-2007, we visited him and his wife in Ann Arbor and I didn't see the Range Rover and asked him where it was. He said it almost immediately starting falling apart and he couldn't get rid of it quick enough. For you car guys, this journalist was David E. Davis, a family friend going back to college days when he and my parents were all at Olivet College. He and I shared the same birthday.

I'd like to like them but I simply can't afford to take the chance. Meanwhile, I drive a 2002 Lexus LX470 which I've owned since 2009. I've maintained it but otherwise, my total repairs for things that broke came to about $160 for a broken power antenna.


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

I think Range Rovers are good looking vehicles especially on the interior, but generally, they are painfully unreliable. The Land Rover brand consistently scores poorly according to Consumer Reports and below average from JD Power. Every mechanic I have spoken to says to avoid it, so that is what I would recommend to you. If you _really_ want one, you could consider leasing it through the warranty period.

Otherwise, CSG made an excellent decision. With Land Cruiser and Lexus GX/LX, you will get all the off-road capability and it will run for over 300,000 with minimal issues at best. You could also consider the Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Cassini said:


> ...Otherwise, CSG made an excellent decision. With Land Cruiser and Lexus GX/LX, you will get all the off-road capability and it will run for over 300,000 with minimal issues at best. You could also consider the Toyota 4Runner.


Is the 4Runner the equivalent of the Prado? I think the GX is. Still, I like the room of the LC/LX and the fact it's overbuilt.


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

CSG said:


> Is the 4Runner the equivalent of the Prado? I think the GX is. Still, I like the room of the LC/LX and the fact it's overbuilt.


I did some quick research and the current Prado is built on the J150 platform while the 4Runner is built on the N280 platform. You are correct about the GX though, it is the luxury equivalent of the Prado. I am being a bit too lazy to check, but I would imagine that all of these vehicles are derived from the same chassis going back some years. Toyota is fierce when it comes to ensuring these vehicles, in particular, are built to last. They change very little at the core of these SUVs.

BTW, have you seen the resale values of 4Runners?? Some how you can get a GX for less despite the luxury appointments and similar year/mileage. Crazy!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I paid less for my LX than the equivalent LC when I was shopping back in 2009. More vehicle and in less used shape than the LCs. Still, I get it maintained at the local Toyo dealer.


----------



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

Never been crazy about them, but i always prefer smaller cars


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

mharris660 said:


> Depends on what you're gonna do with it. I've had my Jeeps to the arctic ocean and to the deserts in the southwest. Range Rovers are nice but I have heard stories about the interiors falling apart. May be fine for housewives going to Costco but for me, there's no Costcos where I go.
> 
> View attachment 14061999
> View attachment 14062001
> ...


Last picture, Mexican Hat, Utah. Gotta love southern Utah.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Read the entire post, hmmm.

I had the thought my wife needed a new small SUV and thought perhaps the Evoque might fit the bill. Now I'm not so sure, guess I've some more studying to do. Thanks all for the comments, it's a learning experience.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

fastfras said:


> Last picture, Mexican Hat, Utah. Gotta love southern Utah.


I sure do


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Count me in on SoUtah. The whole Four Corners region is other worldly. Living in Idaho, I try to get down there every couple years. For those trips, I use my PleasureWay camping van, not my LX470. Off the main road in Monument Valley:


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

+1 on the Monuments


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

completely off topic...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

and more off it goes


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice shots, guys. I know where all of them were taken.


----------



## Huggs157 (Aug 29, 2020)

fastfras said:


> Read the entire post, hmmm.
> 
> I had the thought my wife needed a new small SUV and thought perhaps the Evoque might fit the bill. Now I'm not so sure, guess I've some more studying to do. Thanks all for the comments, it's a learning experience.


My experience with Land Rover. I just sold my 2016 Range Rover Sport HSE last month. It was the best SUV (X5, Grand Cherokee Overland Summit, 4runner, Pathfinder) I've ever had, was very sad to sell it. I've never experienced any issues with my RRS. I bought it new and actually shelled out for the extended warranty due to the "reliability issues" everyone talks about. The truck never went in for service except for factory scheduled maintenance. The truck was built like a tank, good acceleration, rode smooth and quiet. It was a pleasure to drive, never took it off road though. Seats were very comfortable, Meridian Sound system was incredible, Infotainment System was bad for an $80k vehicle but has been improved in the newer models. Scheduled maintenance is around $1500 (dealer) The only knock on it was the brakes. My rear brakes wore out around 28k miles, dealer charged around $1,500. They quoted around $1800 for the front! Brakes wear out fast on RRS. Resale value is great on the RRS, sold mine for a great price to dealer. Not sure why people say otherwise.

I've had both Evoque, Velar, and Discovery as loaners and the Evoque stood out among the three. The Evoque was fun to drive, handled very well. The Velar and Discovery felt cheaply built.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

CSG said:


> Count me in on SoUtah. The whole Four Corners region is other worldly. Living in Idaho, I try to get down there every couple years. For those trips, I use my PleasureWay camping van, not my LX470. Off the main road in Monument Valley:
> View attachment 15506087


This is how I tour the US West.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

SolarPower said:


> I sure do


First pic, Moki Outlook? Overlooking the Valley of the Gods.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

fastfras said:


> First pic, Moki Outlook? Overlooking the Valley of the Gods.


Going north from Monument Valley on 163 and then 261 north. Beautiful route to Utah canyons.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

We have an 11 HSE. The major expense (that I sent it to a professional for) was the timing chain/sprocket wear. That felt premature and poorly engineered. It also goes through brakes pretty quickly, but it does stop well considering the size and mass of it. I can do the brakes myself at a reasonable price, like most jobs.

Parts and repairs are a bit more expensive than more traditional makes, but the comfort, stability, and enjoyable driving experience in most any condition are worth it to me.

I keep looking at all the cheap Discovery II's out there, but we don't really have space for that size toy


----------



## Bulldog72 (Aug 18, 2014)

As many have said Range Rover is awesome but be sure to get a solid PPI if buying used and a warranty is a must.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

